# Are you traveling anywhere interesting this year? I am



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so excited!!!!! I get to do some traveling this spring/summer  :wahoo: :leap: !!!! I am going to go with a friend of mine to California and Arizona in the next few weeks. On one trip I think she has to pick up a goat kid. I may go buck semen shopping since she will be visiting two herds that I wouldn't mind having some LaMancha buck semen from. I've never been to California or Arizona. I may acctually get to see a beach. I went to the Oregon coast when I was really really little-but I dont remember it at all. Are any of your planning on doing some traveling this year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you have a great time.... :greengrin: .....pics would work real nice.  ..LOL The coast's are so beautiful and they are calming.. the sounds of the ocean and the salt like smells are so amazing...I love the ocean...but I won't go out in a fishing boat again...LOL  

I wish I could travel this year...but things are just to tight to do so...... :wink: 


Have a great time............ :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

we are going to usa in about 5 and a half months :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

CA and OR is beautiful, the oceans are incredible, and you really must see the red woods. :wink: 

we're going to WI this year, and making a few day trips to the kenai.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow Katrina...you guys sure travel alot....must be nice...


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going crazy. Ohh wait, I am already there. :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

every six months we travel to wisconsin. to see our relatives.

the road trip was a one time, fun xmas present. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is neat Katrina....and must be fun.... :wink:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

If gas prices weren't so crazy it would be nice to just take a few weeks and just go for a drive. Although I guess i'd have to let someone else do the driving since I don't drive.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> I am going crazy. Ohh wait, I am already there. :hair: :GAAH:


lol same here :ROFL:

Actually I'm hoping to go to NC this summer to visit my cousins, and maybe MN in late summer to see a friend


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like that Bob. Same here too! :ROFL: 

My mom and I are going to Rome this summer. I am super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :wahoo: It was kind of iffy for a while, looked like we wouldn't be able to go but then it ended up working out! All of my goat money goes toward it this year. I am allowed to buy one buck though, because we really need one. So, yep. That's where we're going.

My cousin keeps talking about wanting to go on a road trip. That would be fun. I was toying with the idea of driving to Idaho to pick up a buck. . . but don't really think I have the time for that now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am leaving in 1 1/2 days for Las Vegas for a week and then in July I am going to Shreveport, Louisiana to see my 2 oldest children - can't tell I am excited - I have tickers down below! LOL!

Sounds like you are going to have alot of fun!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

If all gose well TEXAS in the 13th of this month *dose a happy dance* I got a new memory card for my cameria and also maken sure the batteries are charged! *still doing the happy dance*

And already went crazy last year and this spring so that is no where new to go! :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, this Summer I may live in Florida for a while because my grandparents (well not biologically) bought a house down there and I may go to Kansas...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

rkalgren said:


> I am going crazy. Ohh wait, I am already there. :hair: :GAAH:


I agree! :hair: :hair: 
:GAAH:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I might go to NC at the end of the month and visit my other sister and her family.

Sarah, you'll have to come visit me when your up in MN!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, you guys that come to WI and MN should come out and visit me!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, since I last posted the one trip possibility was cancelled-but I am going to Colorado this coming weekend. Of course it has to be happening right during my first goat show of the year. My folks will be taking Kadisha and a couple of my doelings along to show though so I dont feel so bad abot missing the show. I think I may be going crazy. I am meeting up with a fellow LaMancha breeder while i'm in Colorado and am going to be bringing home 2 more LaMancha yearling does. She also had a really nice buck that I could have bought-but I really do not need to have bucks here since I have access to some nice ones nearby and I am going to be bringing home some LaMancha semen to. I'm kind of getting excited for this trip to get here. Guess I need to kiss up to my folks and get out there today and do some more pen clening.


----------

